# Just bought a used 247.886910 and have a few questions



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2018)

So I just bought this. The guy that I bought it from used it maybe 10 times. Looks brand new and the tires still have the nubs on them. Starts on the first pull everytime.

Question one.
While cleaning the machine when i got it home i noticed while cleaning underneath the controls, it looked like it had a light. From looking at it normal it has 2 stickers on it. Looked closer and saw that there was a sticker covering the light. Peeled it off no issues. There is no light wire hatness or bulb socket, but there is a pigtail hanging right by the electric starter. 

Is that pigtail for the light? If not does anyone know what its for?

2nd question
What recommendations do you have to keep this machine running well and blowing snow like a champ. The previous owner only ran ethanol-free fuel in it and ran the carb dry after each use. I plan on doing the same.

Thanks for any help in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That’s a 26” craftsman correct? Many times they use the same parts on different models and just cover over what is a option on another model, pigtail very well could be for a light but a pic would do wonders to help identify it. However they don’t usually put the power on a engine going into a blower without a light for cost reasons but it could happen.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Look at part 19 on page 28. It shows a lens. I'm guessing this is what you took the "sticker" off of.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/user-manuals/247886910-craftsman-parts-manual


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2018)

Here is a picture and it had a label red circuit for hand warmers, yellow circuit for headlight. If this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2018)

EVH, yes that is the lens, #19 on page 28. The lens has the quick disconnect hole with slots for a socket too. It also has a hole for a toggle switch for hand warmers from what I have been able to look up.


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> 2nd question
> What recommendations do you have to keep this machine running well and blowing snow like a champ. The previous owner only ran ethanol-free fuel in it and ran the carb dry after each use. I plan on doing the same.
> Jeff


In my view , running dry never completely empties the carb, float bowl, etc so you can have evaporation leading to gum and varnish. For storage purposes for all my equipment I prefer to ideally run dry of regular gas and then add a few ounces of an engineered gas (such as aspen) run it a few min to ensure it is distributed throughout the fuel system and carb, and then top up the tank with ethonal free gas with a good stabilizer such as SeaFoam. The engineered gas step may be overkill, but at the very least do the 2nd step of ethanol free gas with stabilizer. Home Depot sells a product similar to Aspen called TrueFuel for around $7 for a one liter can.


----------

